# Incoming: Grand Seiko SBGW231 (thanks AU_911tt)!



## wiseMenofGotham

Hello!

My personal style has moved away from my Seadweller and sport watches towards dressier watches. One look at the Grand Seiko SBGW231 and I was sold! I feel like it has classic porportions, coupled with a 72 hour power reserve manual wind movement. AU_911tt was very easy to work with (the watch was from Inoue Tokeiten). I can't wait to receive it, God willing tomorrow morning. I've already ordered a few alligator straps haha.

(Not my picture)


----------



## warsh

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Hello!
> 
> My personal style has moved away from my Seadweller and sport watches towards dressier watches. One look at the Grand Seiko SBGW231 and I was sold! I feel like it has classic porportions, coupled with a 72 hour power reserve manual wind movement. AU_911tt was very easy to work with! I can't wait to receive it, God willing tomorrow morning. I've already ordered a few alligator straps haha.
> 
> (Not my picture)


Congratulations!! I tried on of these on and still think about it. It's an exceptional piece. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PANICiii

Congrats! Beautiful piece... Seems like it's a very appreciated model by GS fanatics. 
I really really like the boxed sapphire crystal. I have it on one of my latest GS purchase and man I love it.


----------



## blowfish89

I really like it and I have looked at this sales post for a while in the past too. Congratulations !!


----------



## omeglycine

That one is near the top of my dress watch wishlist. Congratulations!


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Thank you! I was able to take delivery this morning! I love it! The strap is matte and the watch fits perfectly on my flat 6.5" wrist. The dial is a slight Ecru color which gives it a vintage charm, although the watch is modern. The holographic Grand Seiko logo on the display caseback was a nice touch. I'm hoping to receive my additional straps over the weekend.

(Please excuse any smudges/dust)


----------



## Nokie

Beautiful watch. Very classy.

Enjoy!


----------



## CFK-OB

One of my favourite watches that GS do. Would be on my list if I wore dress watches. Enjoy!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PANICiii

Wow very nice. Thanks for the pics, they are great, enjoy!


----------



## dayandnight

Grats on the GS. The dial is soo clean and 72 hours power reserve. That's a keeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Thank you! I was able to take delivery this morning! I love it! The strap is matte and the watch fits perfectly on my flat 6.5" wrist. The dial is a slight Ecru color which gives it a vintage charm, although the watch is modern. The holographic Grand Seiko logo on the display caseback was a nice touch. I'm hoping to receive my additional straps over the weekend.
> 
> (Please excuse any smudges/dust)


Spectacular!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

That is very nice, enjoy.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Beautiful! Well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Very nice, wait till you discover the triangular indices and hands flash much more than the 'standard' GS designs (I have the W035).


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Real class. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Update: I wasn't happy with the quality of the straps, I'm going to return all of them and order some bespoke ones. Gray alligator and midnight blue alligator for now, open to suggestions. Thanks again!


----------



## obomomomo

Congrats OP, that watch looks great on you. It has the rare quality of being effortlessly dressy yet casual at the same time


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

obomomomo said:


> Congrats OP, that watch looks great on you. It has the rare quality of being effortlessly dressy yet casual at the same time


Thank you, I completely agree! I was worried that 37.3mm would wear too small for my taste on my flat 6.5" wrist, but with the 44mm lug to lug, it has vintage charm with a modern build. The dial is 30mm, the same as most sport 40mm Rolex watches. I think I just got too used to wearing watches that were "too big" for my wrist size.

Here is a cell phone picture at distance:










Compared to my vintage Omega and Speedy:










I felt the vintage Omega was too small and the Speedy's dial was a touch too large (34mm), even though it fit lug to lug.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

whineboy said:


> Very nice, wait till you discover the triangular indices and hands flash much more than the 'standard' GS designs (I have the W035).


Haha I've noticed.


----------



## steve laughlin

nice and clean! good choice!


----------



## PANICiii

Very impressive upgrade compared to your vintage duo (IMO)


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Thank you!


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

Congrats!

Still waiting for mine as well. Been close to two months


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

The simple elegance of the dial is very compelling indeed. Nice one!


- wesayhowdyhere


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Not my picture, but a great shot of the holographic GS logo:


----------



## Jale

I need this watch... It's on my desktop background at work too...

One question: does the emptiness in the dial (no words on bottom half of the dial) bother you? I'm just curious because I do eventually plan on purchasing this watch.


----------



## Jale

I need this watch... It's on my desktop background at work too...

One question: does the emptiness in the dial (no words on bottom half of the dial) bother you? I'm just curious because I do eventually plan on purchasing this watch.


----------



## Jale

Whoops... Accidentally double posted...


----------



## 14060

It's a beautiful watch and it fits you well!


----------



## warsh

Jale said:


> I need this watch... It's on my desktop background at work too...
> 
> One question: does the emptiness in the dial (no words on bottom half of the dial) bother you? I'm just curious because I do eventually plan on purchasing this watch.


This is an important and interesting question. I got to handle the older model of this watch (can't remember the model number) that had the old branding - Seiko up top and GS below. Compared meet to that one, this one's dial did look a bit empty. But looking at the OPs photos of it alone, it looks lovely.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

warsh said:


> This is an important and interesting question. I got to handle the older model of this watch (can't remember the model number) that had the old branding - Seiko up top and GS below. Compared meet to that one, this one's dial did look a bit empty. But looking at the OPs photos of it alone, it looks lovely.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know exactly what you're talking about. I'm very curious to compare the two side by side to see which one I'd prefer.

But yes, in pics both of these watches are exceptionally beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

It doesn't bother me at all, I prefer this over the previous version with both Seiko and Grand Seiko markings on the dial.

SBGW001 (not my picture):










My SBGW231


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

I tried to get a better picture of the logo:


----------



## Jale

wiseMenofGotham said:


> It doesn't bother me at all, I prefer this over the previous version with both Seiko and Grand Seiko markings on the dial.
> 
> SBGW001 (not my picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SBGW231


Wow both are stunning! Can't go wrong with either one. Curious to know what opinions others have if this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnr.kabello

Congrats


----------



## Jack646

Jale said:


> Wow both are stunning! Can't go wrong with either one. Curious to know what opinions others have if this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw them side by side at the NYC boutique not too long ago, (strangely they wanted more for the older model). There wasn't a clear winner, the older design looked ever so slightly sportier, if that makes sense?


----------



## TodaysTime

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Thank you, I completely agree! I was worried that 37.3mm would wear too small for my taste on my flat 6.5" wrist, but with the 44mm lug to lug, it has vintage charm with a modern build. The dial is 30mm, the same as most sport 40mm Rolex watches. I think I just got too used to wearing watches that were "too big" for my wrist size.
> 
> Here is a cell phone picture at distance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to my vintage Omega and Speedy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the vintage Omega was too small and the Speedy's dial was a touch too large (34mm), even though it fit lug to lug.


I think the vintage Omega also looks great and do not think it is too small. Plus it is sitting further up your arm.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham




----------



## warsh

wiseMenofGotham said:


>


Almost the perfect expression of "watch"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime

warsh said:


> Almost the perfect expression of "watch"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It would be hard to find a single fault.


----------



## warsh

Curious how readers of this thread would compare this piece to the new Rolex OP 39 nite dial.....?

Pricing is comparable. I think the two feel quite different, but one could make a case for each being a GADA watch, with the Rolex more naturally sporty, but able to stretch into being dressy, and the GS the opposite......? What say you?









Not my photo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime

The Rolex OP is about $1500 more which is a significant difference. But I think they are very comparable and are both just about perfect in their own way. 

I think you totally captured the dress v sport aspect of both watches.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

I would agree, the GS is a dress watch first that works casually.


----------



## Jale

warsh said:


> Curious how readers of this thread would compare this piece to the new Rolex OP 39 nite dial.....?
> 
> Pricing is comparable. I think the two feel quite different, but one could make a case for each being a GADA watch, with the Rolex more naturally sporty, but able to stretch into being dressy, and the GS the opposite......? What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my photo
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Rolex definitely more sportier. Because of the new cases, the oyster perpetual just doesn't look good to me with a leather strap. It is meant to stay on the bracelet. Where as the GS SBGW231 is more on the dressier side and is meant to stay on the leather strap. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILOFINAL7

I don't care much for all the text on the Rolex dial. No one else is staring at the dial other than the user and how many times do I need to be reminded that it's " a superlative chronometer officially certified"


----------



## TodaysTime

KILOFINAL7 said:


> I don't care much for all the text on the Rolex dial. No one else is staring at the dial other than the user and how many times do I need to be reminded that it's " a superlative chronometer officially certified"


I love both of the watches for different reasons, but that is a good point.


----------



## TodaysTime

Jale said:


> The Rolex definitely more sportier. Because of the new cases, the oyster perpetual just doesn't look good to me with a leather strap. It is meant to stay on the bracelet. Where as the GS SBGW231 is more on the dressier side and is meant to stay on the leather strap. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might be a dumb question, but what is it about the new case which makes it less appealing with a strap? I was kind of envisioning it on a strap.


----------



## Jale

TodaysTime said:


> This might be a dumb question, but what is it about the new case which makes it less appealing with a strap? I was kind of envisioning it on a strap.


Not dumb question at all. It's the large lugs. I was I. The same boat as you a week or two ago. Because the lugs are so big, the watch head looks like it engulfs the strap. Google some photos, might give you a better idea.

For example (not my photo): 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

warsh said:


> This is an important and interesting question. I got to handle the older model of this watch (can't remember the model number) that had the old branding - Seiko up top and GS below. Compared meet to that one, this one's dial did look a bit empty. But looking at the OPs photos of it alone, it looks lovely.....


I think this is generally a concern with all the newer Grand Seikos, but on this particular watch, with its smaller dial, I found it to be less of an issue.


----------



## mleok

Jale said:


> Not dumb question at all. It's the large lugs. I was I. The same boat as you a week or two ago. Because the lugs are so big, the watch head looks like it engulfs the strap. Google some photos, might give you a better idea.
> 
> For example (not my photo):


I agree, the beefier lugs on the new Rolex cases don't go well with straps. I have a similar concern with some of the Grand Seikos which ship on bracelets.


----------



## TodaysTime

Jale said:


> Not dumb question at all. It's the large lugs. I was I. The same boat as you a week or two ago. Because the lugs are so big, the watch head looks like it engulfs the strap. Google some photos, might give you a better idea.
> 
> For example (not my photo):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you mean. I did some googling as you suggested and there are some other good illustrations of the issue as well.

That does seem to take away some flexibility for different looks with the OP.


----------



## drunken monkey

mleok said:


> I agree, the beefier lugs on the new Rolex cases don't go well with straps. I have a similar concern with some of the Grand Seikos which ship on bracelets.


To be fair, it isn't that bad in real life because the lugs have curved sides so the top surface is a little narrower.

Still, with that said, the older models did do it better.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

I agree as well regarding the older models and straps.

Dinner:


----------



## TodaysTime

wiseMenofGotham said:


> I agree as well regarding the older models and straps.
> 
> Dinner:


That first shot is fantastic. But I don't know what looks better, your watch or your sandwich.


----------



## Jale

Do you have any pics with a brown strap? This watch is still on my next to buy list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Haha thanks, Texas (DFW) knows how to make a quality burger.

I found this picture (not mine) on Instagram, showing the watch in causal clothing:


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Edit: double post


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

10x:


----------



## TodaysTime

wiseMenofGotham said:


> 10x:


That is cool! GS really does some great detail work.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham




----------



## nomking77

Beautiful watch, Congrats you have a good Dial.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Congrats - this is basically a perfect dress watch in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

Jale said:


> Do you have any pics with a brown strap?


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Looks great!


----------



## Jale

Lucien369 said:


> View attachment 14045043


Sweet it goes well with black and brown leather! That's a relief. That domed crystal... can't wait to see how it looks in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

In my opinion the ivory dial works better on brown straps.

Black straps work better with white or silver dials.


----------



## warsh

Lucien369 said:


> In my opinion the ivory dial works better on brown straps.
> 
> Black straps work better with white or silver dials.


That watch is so gorgeous, it works w anything!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PopMegaphone

I tried this watch on a few weeks ago despite never being really interested in GS. I was blown away how this watch looked on my smaller 6.3mm wrist. I was ready to buy it but my wife correctly pointed out it would look too samey as my vintage gold seamaster. If GS released this model's dimensions with a white or silver dial I'd buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## PJitz

Still loving the watch? I can't get this one off my mind at the moment!


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Yessir, still loving it haha. So many great qualities about it in my opinion.


----------



## Yangzom

Such a classical piece


----------



## warsh

We want more pix!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PJitz

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Yessir, still loving it haha. So many great qualities about it in my opinion.


Nice. Can't get much better than this for a dress watch, even at the very high end.


----------



## carlhaluss

Absolutely gorgeous! Possibly the nicest GS model I have ever seen. Stunning in simplicity. And what a perfect size, too! Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Some new pictures with my bespoke matte navy alligator strap:


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

After truly enjoying my Grand Seiko ownership experience, I knew I needed to pick up another one. I ended up with the SBGA375, it's quite a stunning watch in person.


----------



## gohmdoree

How is your opinion of the SBGW231 holding?

I have a few regular Seiko's. I purchased a Sarb065 sometime last year, and just starting to appreciate it. Quite different from the SBGW231, but I think I am about to jump on that.


----------



## Jale

wiseMenofGotham said:


> After truly enjoying my Grand Seiko ownership experience, I knew I needed to pick up another one. I ended up with the SBGA375, it's quite a stunning watch in person.


How do you like the bracelet? Will it hold on sports activities? Does it taper? If so, to an 18 or 16mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groooooove

that blue alligator strap is a nice choice...

the 2-3 GS watches i've handled in person really blew me away. they're so beautiful, and bordering on magical when it comes to spring drive.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

It's 20mm to 18mm, I think it would be just fine under sports.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

I've been fortunate to handle over 20 pieces, Grand Seiko is really producing some high quality pieces.

Some pictures below:


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Wow, great aesthetics! Nice choice


----------



## TodaysTime

wiseMenofGotham said:


> I've been fortunate to handle over 20 pieces, Grand Seiko is really producing some high quality pieces.


That's a lot of GSs.


----------



## Blazersbill

I always say this. No time piece will ever get me super excited like the GS. Stay proud and congrats to you


----------



## Jale

Still can’t think of a better dress watch in that price range... and if I don’t, I will have to buy this watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

Jale said:


> I need this watch... It's on my desktop background at work too...
> 
> One question: does the emptiness in the dial (no words on bottom half of the dial) bother you? I'm just curious because I do eventually plan on purchasing this watch.





warsh said:


> This is an important and interesting question. I got to handle the older model of this watch (can't remember the model number) that had the old branding - Seiko up top and GS below. Compared meet to that one, this one's dial did look a bit empty. But looking at the OPs photos of it alone, it looks lovely.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm clearly partial but I prefer the older dials for a few reasons.
1. I think the older dials look more balanced visually. With a watch this focused on symmetry, the asymmetric dial printing seems disharmonious to the ethos of the watch.
2. The new dial seems to have the logo _slightly_ too high to not be balanced out below and it crowds the indexes at 12. This is a complaint I have on nearly every new brand GS... They are just misaligned. It is a subtle improvement, but these are the things GS is supposed to get right. Forgive the shoddy edits

















And the old dial for comparison


----------



## TodaysTime

MZhammer said:


> I'm clearly partial but I prefer the older dials for a few reasons.
> 1. I think the older dials look more balanced visually. With a watch this focused on symmetry, the asymmetric dial printing seems disharmonious to the ethos of the watch.
> 2. The new dial seems to have the logo _slightly_ too high to not be balanced out below and it crowds the indexes at 12. This is a complaint I have on nearly every new brand GS... They are just misaligned. It is a subtle improvement, but these are the things GS is supposed to get right. Forgive the shoddy edits.


Interesting. Those are not shoddy edits.


----------



## warsh

MZhammer said:


> I'm clearly partial but I prefer the older dials for a few reasons.
> 1. I think the older dials look more balanced visually. With a watch this focused on symmetry, the asymmetric dial printing seems disharmonious to the ethos of the watch.
> 2. The new dial seems to have the logo _slightly_ too high to not be balanced out below and it crowds the indexes at 12. This is a complaint I have on nearly every new brand GS... They are just misaligned. It is a subtle improvement, but these are the things GS is supposed to get right. Forgive the shoddy edits
> 
> View attachment 14214323
> 
> 
> View attachment 14214325
> 
> 
> And the old dial for comparison
> View attachment 14214319


I agree with others who say you make a strong point. I buy GS because their dials are works of art. But I do think you've pointed out a (small) flaw in this one.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

MZhammer said:


> I'm clearly partial but I prefer the older dials for a few reasons.
> 1. I think the older dials look more balanced visually. With a watch this focused on symmetry, the asymmetric dial printing seems disharmonious to the ethos of the watch.
> 2. The new dial seems to have the logo _slightly_ too high to not be balanced out below and it crowds the indexes at 12. This is a complaint I have on nearly every new brand GS... They are just misaligned. It is a subtle improvement, but these are the things GS is supposed to get right. Forgive the shoddy edits
> 
> View attachment 14214323
> 
> 
> View attachment 14214325
> 
> 
> And the old dial for comparison
> View attachment 14214319


And doesn't the older model have a bracelet option? BOR, I believe. What is the model#?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

SBGWx35










And a blued second hand.

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Jale

whineboy said:


> SBGWx35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whineboy
> 
> All mechanical, all the time


I will find this piece one day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

Just contact Seiya or Higuchi!



whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## mark.wilo13

Lovely watch, one of my favourite Grand Seikos. Looks great on your size wrist also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK

I'm quite smitten with mine. Nothing bad to say about this one.


----------



## mrtrinh

What size is your wrist? Looks great on you.



NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 14221441
> 
> 
> I'm quite smitten with mine. Nothing bad to say about this one.


----------



## Blazersbill

It's a stunning piece. Should do you proud


----------



## Brovsko

I own this watch too and it's become top 2 in my collection. the dial work is amazing.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

mrtrinh said:


> What size is your wrist? Looks great on you.


Thank you for the compliment. My wrist size is usually 6.75inches outside of the summer months. Swells up to 7inches then.


----------



## Jale

Has anyone seen the SBGW231 on BOR. google says SBGW235


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy-007

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Hello!
> 
> My personal style has moved away from my Seadweller and sport watches towards dressier watches. One look at the Grand Seiko SBGW231 and I was sold! I feel like it has classic porportions, coupled with a 72 hour power reserve manual wind movement. AU_911tt was very easy to work with (the watch was from Inoue Tokeiten). I can't wait to receive it, God willing tomorrow morning. I've already ordered a few alligator straps haha.
> 
> (Not my picture)


beautiful


----------



## mark.wilo13

Jale said:


> Has anyone seen the SBGW231 on BOR. google says SBGW235
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are two different watches. The SBGW235 comes on the BOR and has a blued second hand. The SBGW231 comes on leather and has the non blued seconds hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

mark.wilo13 said:


> They are two different watches. The SBGW235 comes on the BOR and has a blued second hand. The SBGW231 comes on leather and has the non blued seconds hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. And the dial of the WX31 is, to my eye, a bit more lemony yellow, the WX35 is closer to the ivory dial of the SBGRX61. All reasons why I chose the W235.

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## yell4bobby

Which one is your favorite or is like choose your favorite kid?
After buying my first GS (SBGW231), I've adapted to and can only go 40mm or below. Looking forward to a 38mm snowflake


----------



## wannabeWIS

I love the aesthetics of the SBGW231 but wonder how it would look on my roughly 7.25in wrist. I've worn a SARB035 which I believe is 38.5mm and thought the size was about perfect, but close to being too small. I'm concerned this may be a smidgen too small for me at 37.3mm. Any owners of this watch with larger wrists?


----------



## whineboy

wannabeWIS said:


> I love the aesthetics of the SBGW231 but wonder how it would look on my roughly 7.25in wrist. I've worn a SARB035 which I believe is 38.5mm and thought the size was about perfect, but close to being too small. I'm concerned this may be a smidgen too small for me at 37.3mm. Any owners of this watch with larger wrists?


It wears fine on a 7 1/4" wrist, that's my size, see post # 90. One of my favorites.


----------



## markphilly

I've been thinking about this model a lot and it's great to see so much interest and pics. I wish there were more spring drive models with no date, but this is a great option. I enjoy a manual wind watch.


----------



## Toothbras

Tried one on tonight. Great watch, wore perfectly. Like a grown up sarb


----------



## whineboy

Toothbras said:


> Tried one on tonight. Great watch, wore perfectly. Like a grown up sarb


So it didn't follow you home?


----------



## Toothbras

whineboy said:


> So it didn't follow you home?


I wish! It's a great watch, just too classy for me


----------

